

Blaze Mobile: Measure Mobile Web Performance - jbrennan
http://www.blaze.io/technical/blaze-mobile-intro/

======
iuguy
This looks like a great way for the Blaze people to get a whole load of useful
data on mobile phones, how they're used, latency, connectivity etc.

Hopefully they'll release some findings. It'd be useful to know for example
how Android and iPhone connectivity differs on the same cell at the same time.

~~~
blazeio
Your right on the money iuguy. We built this tool for the community but also
for us internally to do research and expand our knowledge of mobile
performance. Expect to see a report on a ton of new findings leveraging this
tool.

------
ck2
Really fascinating tool but:

They are either overloaded or something is wrong with their network
connection. Their waterfall is showing an 800 byte image on my test is taking
6 seconds to load in Safari.

I know that doesn't happen on any other waterfall test because I was reviewing
it last weekend.

Same site, same page, 10 seconds on Safari and then 2 seconds on Android?

~~~
blazeio
Thanks for the feedback, and you're right, we're seeing two problems right
now: \- Sometimes resources aren't cleared from the cache on Android \-
Sometimes iPhone resources are reported as bigger than they are

We're actively working on both, hopefully we'll get them sorted out quickly.

~~~
ck2
Keep up the good work, I didn't mean to sound critical of the details on a
freshly launched product, was just pointing out a seemingly obvious problem to
me. Simply making it available to developers for free was generous.

I did try the test again, this time with the 3-pass, 30 minutes later and it
shows the same problem. I'll definitely give y'all a few days to sort it out.

added: What's interesting is it _really is_ taking your iphone 10 seconds to
fire the window onload event. I have my own round-trip-timer that I've written
to monitor the browser performance and I got this from yours:

    
    
       2011-02-10 15:46:55 207.245.xxx.xxx CA 9.182 front-page iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 421 like Mac OS X; en-us; AppleWebKit/533.17.9 Mobile/8C148
       2011-02-10 15:46:41 207.245.xxx.xxx CA 9.200 front-page iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 421 like Mac OS X; en-us; AppleWebKit/533.17.9 Mobile/8C148
       2011-02-10 15:46:28 207.245.xxx.xxx CA 10.120 front-page iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 421 like Mac OS X; en-us; AppleWebKit/533.17.9 Mobile/8C148 
    

My windows safari shows nothing like the waterfall your site is showing me, I
have to google the differences in the mobile version.

2nd update: I just had two friends in NYC hit my site - one with android and
one with iphone, maybe there really is a problem (for me) with Safari. they
got 2 seconds on Android vs 6.8 seconds on Safari.

    
    
       2011-02-10 16:04:31 174.252.xxx.xxx US 2.013 front-page Linux; Android 2.2.1; en-us; DROIDX Build/VZW; AppleWebKit/533.1 Version/4.0 Mobile S
       2011-02-10 16:02:17 166.137.xxx.xxx US 6.840 front-page iPhone; CPU iPhone OS 402 like Mac OS X; en-us; AppleWebKit/532.9 Version/4.0.5 Mobil

~~~
blazeio
ck2, when you get a chance try it again, the issue should be fixed.

------
ck2
Suggestion: put an icon to represent the type of phone/browser on each line in
the recent reports list - right now there's no easy way to see what did what,
unless you click through.

Also, I didn't even notice the line in the little "gauge" that shows the
percentile until just now, it's really subtle and faint, so not the easiest
visual indicator as it is.

------
thinkcomp
Does this have any relation to Blaze Mobile, <http://www.blazemobile.com>?

~~~
blazeio
No relation to www.blazemobile.com but I could see the confusion.

